
ARM's new Cortex A7 is tailor-made for Android superphones - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/10/arms-new-cortex-a7-is-tailor-made-for-android-superphones.ars
======
sidwyn
Same as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3134327> which was on the front
page.

